# Ist Cat8 der einzig sinnvolle Standard nach Cat6A ?



## Bullz (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi, bin gerade mein neue Wohnung Verlegekabel zu verlegen... und hab einiges im Netz dazu gelesen aber trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Vorweg. RJ45 soll verwendet werden und mir ist bewusst das dieses nur bis 1 Gigabit zertifiziert ist. Entweder man hat darüber Glück oder man wird neue Stecker brauchen die man dann aber auch Nachrüsten könnte.

Hier auf folgenden Bild sieht man
Pic-Upload.de - welchercat.jpg

Das man mit Cat 6A die 10 Gigabit erreicht... Cat 7 und Cat 7A bringen von der Geschwindigkeit her nichts.
Erst Cat 8 mit 2000 Mhz ermöglicht vielleicht irgendwann mal 25GBASE oder 40 GBASE

Cat 7 Kabel ( sind so die untereste Kategorie die man auf amazon bekommt. Auf die schnelle finde ich dort nicht mal 6a mehr ) 
BIGtec 100m CAT.7 Verlegekabel Gigabit 10Gbit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Cat 8.1 Kabel 
LW Electronic 25GBase-T Cat8.1 2000 MHz PIMF LSZH: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Eigentlich würde ich gerne Duplex verlegen also 2 Netzwerkkabel in einem Kabel. Das gibt es derzeit aber nicht zu kaufen. Sollte ich jetzt gleich auf Cat 8.1 setzten ( wo es kein duplex derzeit gibt ) oder doch auf eine ältere Lösung setzten und dann in 10 bis 20 Jahren wenn vl mal 25/40 gigabit angesagt sind die Kabel austauschen ? Ich hoffe das nach diesem Beitrag ich mir keine Gedanken mehr über CAT machen muss  mein Elektriker ist auch schon Sauer weil ich nicht weitertue mit dem Kabel.


----------



## Deep Thought (6. Dezember 2018)

Das ist jetzt schon dein zweiter Thread, den du zeitgleich in zwei verschiedenen Foren postest. (Computerbase und hier)
So was wird in Teilen der Internetwelt als unhöflich angesehen. Wenn man nach ein paar Tagen keine Antwort bekommt, kann ich so was ja noch verstehen. Aber so...


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Dezember 2018)

*3. In einem weiteren Forum habe ich ihm schon geantwortet.

Aber so kann mans auch verstehen, da man so bei einer eiligen Sache viele Leute aufeinmal erreicht, falls man den ersten Thread dort abgesetzt hat, wo niemand Detailwissen darüber hätte.


----------



## niklasschaefer (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
joa und Cat8 sowie die Verlegung und Anschließen willst du nicht machen. Denn wenn das schon nicht sauber ausgeführt ist laufen die Bandbreiten schon nicht mehr. Bei mir zuhause und in der FIrma wird Cat7 Verlegekabel genutzt. Draka, Bictec, Digitus als Duplex oder Single.  Wenn du wirklich zukunftssicher verlegen willsrt nehme Glasfaser. OS2 oder OM4 je nach Anforderung ist auch nicht mehr teuer. Cat6a ist noch sehr zukunftsicher im Bereich des Heimusers. Ich kenne sehr sehr wenige die heutzutage selbst den 1 Gbit/s Link voll auslasten und dann stehen dir bei sauberer Verlegung und bis ca.65m sogar 10Gbase-T über CU ur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Dezember 2018)

Generell weiß man heute nicht, wozu CAT8 einmal wirklich gut sein wird, da das Kabel noch nicht wirklich standardisiert ist (obwohl die Spezifikationen schon einigermaßen genau vorliegen), bei den Netzwerkstandards sieht es noch düsterer aus.

Ob ein neuer Standard verabschiedet wird, kann keiner so richtig vorhersehen und was der benötigen wird ebenfalls nicht. Zum Vergleich: 10 GBit Netzwerk hat auf den billigsten CAT5 UTP Kabeln eine spezifizierte Reichweite von 22m (oder 75 Füßen, bei den Amis), CAT 6 und 6A braucht man, wenn auf 55m bzw. 100m kommen will. Wie das bei den zukünftigen Standards (25, 40, 50 und 100GBit, jeweils in diversen Varianten) aussehen wird und welcher sich durchsetzen kann, das steht in den Sternen.

Generell gilt:
wenn es fest verlegt wird und sich nur schwer verändern läßt, dann sollte man besser klotzen als kleckern, schaden kann es nicht. Wenn sich die Sache sehr einfach ändern läßt, dann kann es auch ruhig billiger sein. Ganz wichtig ist es sich ein kupferkaschiertes Aluminium (CCA) andrehen zu lassen, sondern auf echte Kupferkabel zu bestehen.


----------



## Matusalem (7. Dezember 2018)

Die wirkliche Herausforderung ist, dass niemand 10, 20 oder 30 Jahre in die Zukunft sehen kann.

Ist dann eine Geschwindigkeit von 25 oder 40Gbit/s schon sinnvoll? Gibt es dann Techniken mit welchen man auch mit Cat7 solche Geschwindigkeiten erreichen kann (siehe IEEE802.3 az für Cat5e)? Ist dann Glasfaser en vogue oder noch Kupfer?

Bei all den Unwägbarkeiten ist mein eigenes Fazit, das CAT6A erst einmal lange reicht (wobei "lange" natürlich nicht genau definiert ist). Dazu die Kabel so verlegen (Leerrohre), dass eine Änderung irgendwann mal vergleichsweise leicht fällt. 

Oft ist es auch so das nicht gleich für alle Endgeräte aufgerüstet werden muss. Sprich eine Änderung ist dann auch Schrittweise möglich.

Interessanter finde ich es zu antizipieren, wo man den überall Netzwerkkabel braucht? Türsprechanlagen, IP Kameras, Smart-Home im allgemeinen, vernetzte Lautsprecher/Mikrofone ... hier, so mein Eindruck, macht es mehr Sinn sich Gedanken zu machen und lieber ein Kabel mehr zu legen als zu wenig. Denn Netzwerk per Funk ist oft nur die zweitbeste Notlösung.


----------



## P2063 (7. Dezember 2018)

Bullz schrieb:


> Das man mit Cat 6A die 10 Gigabit erreicht... Cat 7 und Cat 7A bringen von der Geschwindigkeit her nichts.
> Erst Cat 8 mit 2000 Mhz ermöglicht vielleicht irgendwann mal 25GBASE oder 40 GBASE



dafür beschäftigen wir uns jetzt mal etwas mit Physik und Geschichte:

- als Cat7(a) spezifiziert wurde, hat man noch nicht im entferntesten an Bandbreiten jenseits der 10Gbit/s gedacht
- Cat7 wurde dafür spezifiziert, eine Frequenz von 1000mhz über 100 Meter Kabellänge zu gewährleisten
- Cat8 wurde dafür spezifiziert, eine Frequenz von 1600-2000mgh über 30 Meter zu gewährleisten
- je kürzer ein Kabel ist, desto höhere Frequenzen kann man beaufschlagen
- man kann davon ausgehen, dass Cat7 über eine entsprechend kürzere Distanz natürlich auch eine höhehere Frequenz schafft, es hat nur damals bei der Spezifikation bloß keiner gemessen und wird auf Grund der neuen Cat8 auch keiner tun. (vergleich mit DSL, höhere Bandbreite mit steigender Frequenz aber gleichzeitig kürzerer Entfernung zum DSLAM. Genauso HDMI, zwar andere Anwendung und kürzere Distanzen, aber trotzdem schafft nahezu jedes 1.4 Kabel auch die Bandbreite die von 2.0 gefordert wird wenn man keinen absoluten Müll gekauft hat, es wurde bloß nicht spezifiziert. Und selbst mit völlig ungeschirmtem Telefon-Klingeldraht bekommt man in der Regel über 20-30 Meter ein 100mbit Netz zum laufen.)

dazu kommen noch andere Herausforderungen, wie sehr spezielle Stecker (TERA oder GG45) die extrem teuer sind, mit denen du wirklich nicht herum hantieren willst und die sich nicht als Standard durchgesetzt haben. Das schwächste Glied in der Kette bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit, und das ist in der von dir angedachten Umgebung die RJ45 Buchse auf die du zwangsläufig bei jedem Endgerät wieder zurück musst. Was bringt dir ein Kabel mit TERA oder GG45 Stecker, wenn du das wieder auf RJ45 adaptieren oder umkonfektionieren musst?

die nächste Überlegung die ich anstellen würde: Wozu braucht du die Bandbreite überhaupt? Kein Consumergerät wird auf die nächsten mindestens 20-30 Jahre gesehen etwas anderes als RJ45 verwenden, geschweige denn benötigen. Ein Gbit FTTH wird auf absehbare Zeit das schnellstmögliche sein, was man in einem normalen Haushalt als bezahlbaren Internetanschluss bekommen kann. Wenn du tatsächlich 2 oder 4 Gbit an deinem Rechner oder NAS benötigst, dann kauf dir einen Switch der Linkaggregation kann, das kommt dich wesentlich günstiger als alles in Cat8 zu bauen. Oder wenn mehrere Geräte aufs NAS oder einen Server bei dir im Netz zugreifen dann setz auf Geräte mit SFP+ die du innerhalb des Netzwerkschranks dann eben mit Glasfaser verkabelst.

So weit wie du willst kann niemand in die Zukunft planen. Vielleicht sind bis dahin sogar alle Kabel obsolet, weil jemand irgendwas mit Quantenverschränkungskommunikation erfunden hat. Schmeiß Cat7 in die Wand, das ist für absolut alles was man sich heutzutage vorstellen kann mehr als ausreichend.


----------

